# Cloudy tank problem



## GrAveTzT (Apr 19, 2009)

I really hope someone has a good answer for me. Yesterday and today have not been to good with my fish tank all thanx to my stupidity. 


Well, if you read my other thread then you would know that yesterday I cleaned out my tank and found a dead fish...eww! Well yesterday I had bought some sand for my hermit crabs and thought I'd be able to use it for my fish tank as well.......WRONG! Very very wrong!


It was so crazy cloudy and it just wouldn't settle so I kept the fish out in a seperate pail through the night and thought that by morning it would be clear. Well I was wrong and soon realized that since the sand is so fine and the filter hits the sand that it was never going to settle. So I removed all the sand and put in gravel and then waited hours for the remaining sand to clear. Well it's not and I don't know what to do.


I already lost one fish and I was afraid of losing more so the fish are now in a cloudy tank. I feel so bad. Why did I have to be so stupid? I also lost one of my baby mollies. I had them in a seperate container and I didn't think they'd be able to jump out, but one did and it was way too late when I noticed. I'm so upset. I don't want to lose anymore fish and I don't want my tank cloudy. It's not just a little bit cloudy either, it's really bad, I can only see about 1 inch into the tank. Can someone please help me?


----------



## wtac (Mar 17, 2006)

We've all done our fair share of mistakes and will continue to do so. The important thing is that we learn from it.

Did you rince/wash the gravel before adding it into the aquarium?

Do you have test kits? Especially ammonia (NH3) and nitrite (NO2). If the test results are anything but zero...you have a problem.

There are more Q's to ask but we'll start here .


----------



## Calmer (Mar 9, 2008)

What type of filter are you using? If you can add filter floss it may do a better job of polishing the water. This stuff: http://www.bigalsonline.ca/edealinv...ts=&sortby=&query=floss&submit.x=0&submit.y=0 You should check the floss as much as possible and replace the dirty floss with clean floss. There are also other methods to clear water but this is the cheapest and effective. Hopefully this will clear your water.
Sorry about your losses.  We have all made similar mistakes before.


----------



## GrAveTzT (Apr 19, 2009)

wtac said:


> We've all done our fair share of mistakes and will continue to do so. The important thing is that we learn from it.
> 
> Did you rince/wash the gravel before adding it into the aquarium?
> 
> ...


I did rinse the sand beforehand, Its just my mistake was that it was just too fine.


----------



## zenkeri (Jan 17, 2009)

*coffee filter*

hi: sorry to hear about your troubles, try running some of the water through a coffee filter, may help to clear it up a bit then replace the filtered water in the tank. Never tried it myself but it might work and its inexpensive. thinking out of the box.


----------



## pat3612 (Jan 29, 2008)

Try some All-Clear from Walmart it binds particles together to help clear the water I always use this when I put sand in my tanks my sand is very fine too. I bought some crap sand at Lowes not my usual stuff from Home Depot and it was disgusting . It finally cleared up with the All Clear after a couple of days and my crays were fine.


----------

